# Today's rescue mission...with pics :D



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK as many of you will remember earlier this week we were very disgusted at 2 Syrian hamster boys...6 months...sharing a small tank?

Right well I have them. They are scrumptious!

This was their tank...he said he had emptied the water...that was the ONLY comment on it....what about the wheel??????????










The boys in the cage...just not enough space...










Now syrian boy number one...Charlie...he wouldn't stop moving...I need a better camera...but just see how beautiful he is 




























And boy number two...Morgan. He is very ickle!



















What do you think of my Syrian boys? Something wrong? Yes I think they're girls lol! Though they are stressed so couldn't check too long!

ps yes they are Cambells Russians...I think. Not sure you can get white and tan Winter Whites. What do people think??? They are so gorgeous though. Charlie did nip me...but had been eating easter egg...naughty chocoholic!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw they look like little cuties


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

lol i did think they arent syrians!
glad they are with you, have have been on a right mission havnt you?? well done! 

very cute i must add


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww, they're lovely! So glad you could rescue them.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

aww they look fab! glad you managed to get them


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aaawww they are stunning, I wanna steal them both!!
My 2 little twin ww's passed away in the last few weeks  I still have their daddy though. He is a WW and he started off brown and white and has now gone pretty much all white, I have been told he will go back to brown again at some point! So yep you can get other colour ww 

Wel done you for rescuing them. Maybe you should set up your own rescue! There always seems to be alot of animals needing help where you are. There are never any needy pets where I live.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Aaawww they are stunning, I wanna steal them both!!
> My 2 little twin ww's passed away in the last few weeks  I still have their daddy though. He is a WW and he started off brown and white and has now gone pretty much all white, I have been told he will go back to brown again at some point! So yep you can get other colour ww
> 
> Wel done you for rescuing them. Maybe you should set up your own rescue! There always seems to be alot of animals needing help where you are. There are never any needy pets where I live.


Haha I am doing when I move in with my OH...he has a massive double garage which he says I can have...he is even gonna put in another level so I can have an office 

My WWs turned white but the one that was grey has now turned back! Well they are tiny so might be WWs or WW hybrids


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha I am doing when I move in with my OH...he has a massive double garage which he says I can have...he is even gonna put in another level so I can have an office
> 
> My WWs turned white but the one that was grey has now turned back! Well they are tiny so might be WWs or WW hybrids


That's great that your bf will let you have the garage so you can rescue, that's brilliant.

I'll be moving into a large 2 bed house early next year but I dont think I could rescue coz I'd want to keep them all! We'll see though.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> That's great that your bf will let you have the garage so you can rescue, that's brilliant.
> 
> I'll be moving into a large 2 bed house early next year but I dont think I could rescue coz I'd want to keep them all! We'll see though.


Awww I think i am gonna ba same....but the intentions will be good


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

They are so friggin cute!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww they are beautiful niki hun, well done.

they look like predominantly campbells CRD/WW hybrids to me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> awww they are beautiful niki hun, well done.
> 
> they look like predominantly campbells CRD/WW hybrids to me


Thanks hun!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so happy it wasn't 2 syrians together! I did ponder as to how you could get 2 living together in the first place!! They are cuties 

And that cage..... thats a cleaning out cage imo!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm so happy it wasn't 2 syrians together! I did ponder as to how you could get 2 living together in the first place!! They are cuties
> 
> And that cage..... thats a cleaning out cage imo!!!


Agreed on all counts lol! Cage is sh.....rubbish! And the liklihood of two syrians was nigh impossible!


----------

